# Overzealous Sensei?



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

When 30, I was working for a large company in Fort Worth, Tx.  The company had a fitness center and offered various programs through it's recreation department.

A friend and I signed up for a Women's Self-Defense class taught by a Judo sensei.  We thought it would be fun, teach us self-defense techniques, be great exercise, and maybe be an introduction to martial arts.

It was all of the above.  We had to learn how to tuck our chins to avoid being choked out by an assailant.  I've never had anything since work my facial muscles   We learned how to use an assailan't momentum against them (Judo throw, the Judo roll), how to break from a grasp, how to grab a gun and break someone's fingers, and lots of do's and don't do's.

We watched the Judo class that came in after us. Maybe the first clues that something wasn't right should have been:  there were only about 8 people in the class and there were no other black belts other than the Sensei.  He was supposed to have been teaching for 20 years.

Supposedly, the Sensei had studied Judo in Japan with the Japanese Police and was a 3rd degree black belt.  Maybe all that was true.  Maybe he was certified to teach but I don't know.  Back then, I didn't know enough to ask the right questions.

The first thing we were taught was how to fall; we drilled over and over, being sure to slap the floor with the palm of our hand to absorb the impact.  We began with the basic throws we had learned in women's self-defense.  We progressed to some grappling.

After about three weeks (just three Saturday classes), the instructor asked me to spar with him.  I weighed about 125.  I don't know what kind of throw he did, but my friend said I basically did a cartwheel in the air.  He threw me so hard and so fast, I never had a chance to slap the mat.  My knees hit together, wham!  I could barely walk after that.  I went to see a sports medicine specialist and he thought I was going to need surgery on both knees.  I had to watch a film about a knee surgery!  My knees stopped hurting after about 6 months.

I don't know what the problem was, why the Sensei did what he did.  That was irresponsible and just insane.  Obviously, I didn't go back.  

I was turned off to martial arts, period.  Later, I had a daughter and she was interested in martial arts, specifically Karate.  All I could think of was every bone being broken in her body by irresponsible martial artists.  When she was 16, I decided to let her try a Tang Soo Do class.  I was amazed at the discipline, the encouragement, and the team work.  (There was no team work during the Judo classes.  In fact, it was just the opposite.  The men didn't like two new women being there, and the female brown belts were down right nasty/arrogant. Pray tell, how far can arrogance take you in martial arts???)

Now, my daughter is 17 and is in the Black Belt Club and I'm taking Tang Soo Do.  I'm so glad I gave martial arts another chance.  (I won't ever take Judo again though - maybe mixed martial arts seminars or something like that.)


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of the terrible introduction to martial arts you had. That was extrememly irresponsible and totally out of line. He should have paid your medical expenses. The problem wasn't that the art was Judo, the problem was the instructor. :angry:

OTOH, I am happy to hear you gave MA another chance and that you and your daughter are having a good experience. :asian:

So, when did you start traning TSD?


----------



## Kacey (May 6, 2007)

I agree - despite all the mystique about martial artists in the media, they are still people, with all the strengths and weaknesses inherent in any other group of people.  What that sensei did was criminally negligent, at best; he sounds like a real piece of work.

I will say, however, that the size of the class and the number of black belts doesn't necessarily mean anything - I've been teaching for 17 years, my class currently has 14 people in it, and only one black belt currently in the class (I have 2 other students who are black belts, but one's in college too far away to come to class regularly, and the other had to quit due to time constraints because of his kids' activities).  However, the level of people helping each other in class is quite high - we're all friends, we get together outside of class to help each other (with TKD and life in general - we just had a baby shower for one of the class members whose wife was pregnant, and parents whose kids are in class help to watch the baby so Dad can work out and Mom can get some alone time, and several of the teenage students gave gifts of babysitting so they can go out together).

Congrats on getting back in and finding an art - and an instructor - that is right for you.  Good luck to you and your daughter, and I hope to hear more about your training and how you two are progressing.


----------



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

Hi Jade,

My first trial class was last Tuesday.  I went to "Buddy Week" with my daughter.  She began training about 7 months ago and is an 8th gup, testing for 7th at the end of this month.

I had my first "official" class yesterday.  I just loved both classes, so challenging.

I'm 49, so that was about 20 years ago that I was taking Judo.  I realize that people do get hurt in martial arts, that's it not uncommon to pull something or break a toe (from slipping on a pool of sweat!), or get a broken nose during sparring.

The Judo thing - I don't know what was going on.  People were even coming to Saturday morning classes with hangovers.  I know that the Master of my TSD Dojang would never, ever put up with that.  There's a big emphasis on discipline, etiquette and moral character. 

And you're right Jade, it was the instructor not the art form. I'm sure other Judo artists/sensei's would be appalled.


----------



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

Thank you, Kacey, for clarifying about class sizes and so on.  Bigger is not always better, huh! 

I can't wait for my Tuesday class....I hope I'll be able to move.

I know why white belts are the metal element.  I felt like a robot during my first form yesterday. Ha ha.  Water?  I think I moved  more like violent waves, lol.  

I feel so blessed, really lucky.  My daughter couldn't wait for me take classes and she is dying to help me with my first form and teach me the ATA wrist grips.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I agree - despite all the mystique about martial artists in the media, they are still people, with all the strengths and weaknesses inherent in any other group of people. What that sensei did was criminally negligent, at best; he sounds like a real piece of work.
> 
> I will say, however, that the size of the class and the number of black belts doesn't necessarily mean anything - I've been teaching for 17 years, my class currently has 14 people in it, and only one black belt currently in the class (I have 2 other students who are black belts, but one's in college too far away to come to class regularly, and the other had to quit due to time constraints because of his kids' activities). However, the level of people helping each other in class is quite high - we're all friends, we get together outside of class to help each other (with TKD and life in general - we just had a baby shower for one of the class members whose wife was pregnant, and parents whose kids are in class help to watch the baby so Dad can work out and Mom can get some alone time, and several of the teenage students gave gifts of babysitting so they can go out together).
> 
> Congrats on getting back in and finding an art - and an instructor - that is right for you. Good luck to you and your daughter, and I hope to hear more about your training and how you two are progressing.



Lynne,

I agree class size alone is not something that dictates the class or skill or attitudes of those working or teaching in the class. 

Our class is small. Many times we have a student to black belt ration of one to one or even one to greater than one. We are a small school with my senior, and my peers, and the students. If all show up we have 5 black belts and 3 students of color belt rank.  We work well with each other and ask questions and give and take. 

Some might wonder at the ratio above and think that this is a black belt club or some other wierd group. (* While being wierd I admit I do not think we are in a negative way.  *) 

I have found that it is always better to find an instructor that you connect with and and learn from. No matter the art or style or organization. 

As to your first encounter that sucks and I am glad you allowed your child to learn in a system, it shows you were willing to be open minded.


----------



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Lynne,
> 
> I agree class size alone is not something that dictates the class or skill or attitudes of those working or teaching in the class.
> 
> ...


When I think about it, I believe your students are fortunate to have small classes.

Although the Dojang I attend has a large number of students, usually we have four-five instructors.  So, we are fortunate there.  I'd say the adult classes run about 25 students, sometimes more.

You're right, Rich, about the open-mindedness.  It's just that sometimes you get a raw deal and it can leave a bad taste.  And I'm protective of my daughter, of course   I would say Tang Soo Do is going to be one of the most beneficial things she has ever engaged in.  Certainly it will be for me personally.


----------



## Kacey (May 6, 2007)

Lynne said:


> When I think about it, I believe your students are fortunate to have small classes.
> 
> Although the Dojang I attend has a large number of students, usually we have four-five instructors.  So, we are fortunate there.  I'd say the adult classes run about 25 students, sometimes more.
> 
> You're right, Rich, about the open-mindedness.  It's just that sometimes you get a raw deal and it can leave a bad taste.  And I'm protective of my daughter, of course   I would say Tang Soo Do is going to be one of the most beneficial things she has ever engaged in.  Certainly it will be for me personally.



Of course the experience you had left a bad taste in your mouth - it's called "aversion training"; you were presented with an extremely negative stimulus (being thrown and injured) associated with previously non-negative stimuli (small group instruction, judo) and you now distrust all of them. 

Here's a different example, that happened to a friend of mine:  when my friend Amy was in college, she went to a frat party, where they had a keg and a bowl of punch.  Amy was, she is the first to admit, very naive at the time, and after drinking a couple of beers, she switched to punch so as not to get drunk... being a frat party, the punch was, of course, made with everclear, which she could not taste.  She ended up getting violently ill shortly after leaving, and had a monstrous hangover the next day.  Does she blame the everclear?  Intellectually, yes - but even to this day, 20 years later, she still gets nauseous when she smells beer, because deep inside, the beer and the smell of beer is associated with what the everclear did to her.  Was it the beer's fault?  Not at all - but that doesn't change the association, and she can't stand to be near beer at all.

Likewise, it was not the fault of the class size or judo as an art that this guy was such an ***, but the fact that he was such an *** may account for the class size.  Nonetheless, everyone here understands why you feel the way you do - no need to apologize.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> The problem wasn't that the art was Judo, the problem was the instructor. :angry:


 
What she said plus more :flammad:


----------



## terryl965 (May 6, 2007)

Lynne glad you found your way back to MA I'm in Arlington Texas and sometimes we have 15-20 and other days we have 2-6 just depends on the people that day. I hope your journey back into the arts will be a great one sounds like it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2007)

Lynne glad you are back in the martial arts.


----------



## Lynne (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for your support everyone...and your understanding 

I'm just loving Tang Soo Do.  I can't wait for my next class tomorrow night.  I'm so glad my daughter and I found this academy.


----------

